# Lego USS Harry S Truman



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Just thought I'd post this link, its only a Lego model, but I've never seen anything like this, and after trying make simple models for my son, I can't begin to imagine where this guy started.
http://www.brickshelf.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?f=126969&n=47
At first I thought it was just an empty shell, which would have been impressive itself, but this guy has built the hanger deck, an airwing,and some of the later pages show the whole cross section of the hull.
Some people might think a Lego model on this scale is just a little bit sad, (I might be one of them) but I've got a horrible feeling I am just jealous.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it's absolutely amazing.
take away the material from which it was built, it's a very fine and ingenious piece of model making.
Brilliant.
it must have cost a fortune to build.


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

I admit that it is impressive but you do have to wonder if this guy had nothing better to do with his time - still, I suppose it kept him out of the pub!

McC


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats a magnificent bit of lego work , excellent.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Given Gordon's track record I doubt we could afford even one of them !


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Two different sources say it took a year, but one says it has 100,000 parts and cost $10,000, the other says 200,000 parts and a $20,000 bill. Nice to have money to burn eh!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

ye see the QM2 also on this site http://www.brickshelf.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?f=327495


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

I missed that one Samuel, thats even bigger!


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

You have to admire the bloke for sheer persistence, but Lego is not a suitable medium for this kind of thing.

Less appropriate than making a model of John Prescott out of lard.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Whatever floats your boat, Brian.(Jester) 
Oh gawd that was awful?(Smoke) (Hippy) [=P]


----------



## Volunteer (Oct 8, 2008)

McCloggie said:


> I admit that it is impressive but you do have to wonder if this guy* had nothing better to do with his time *- still, I suppose it kept him out of the pub!
> 
> McC


To be fair, couldn't this apply to all of us modellers? (Thumb)


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Another two companies have also done ship models in lego type bricks. In fact, they can be used with Lego bricks. One of the models is of an Aircraft Carrier. The two companies are Tente & Mega Blocks. But they are small, compared to these ones.


----------

